
iPhone-only Web-Based RSS Reader from Apple - joshwa
http://reader.mac.com/
======
Tichy
Is iPhone-only something to be proud of???

This is the second iPhone-only app I recall being mentioned here. If they are
so common, maybe Apple did something wrong, or why is it so hard to write
universal apps that ALSO work on the iPhone?

------
inklesspen
How's it detect? browser string? ip? If it detects via the browser string,
maybe we can spoof it and have a look.

~~~
umjames
Maybe the iPhone sends a custom HTTP header that the server logic checks for
to determine which content to show.

When you get an iPhone, create a page that dumps the user's HTTP request
(either on the page or in the server logs) and then access that page using the
iPhone. That will tell you for sure.

